# BBQ Pitmasters on TLC Starting Dec 3



## warthog (Nov 13, 2009)

*http://press.discovery.com/us/tlc/pr...bbq-pitmasters* 

There are eight 1-hour episodes already set to air. 

_*"TLC today announced that it has started production on the new docu-series BBQ PITMASTERS, taking viewers into the high-stakes world of competitive barbecue. Following some of the biggest names on the circuit, each episode travels to a different competition and show viewers what it takes to win big in BBQ."*_


----------



## kurtsara (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah, we saw them filming when we went down to watch the Royal


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 13, 2009)

Definitely on the to watch list...


----------



## fire it up (Nov 13, 2009)

Wonder if we will spot Alex smoking on any of them.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 14, 2009)

Now thats one for the DVR alright.


----------



## rickw (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice! Finally something that's worth watching.


----------



## got14u (Nov 14, 2009)

good find. I will definitely set the dvr.


----------



## gruelurks (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up! I hardly ever watch TV except for hockey. DVR is set and ready.


----------



## pepeskitty (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for sharing,  might have missed it other wise.


----------



## harsoo (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi All:
We're the hapless backyard team from Los Angeles recruited as the "amateurs" on this new TV reality show.  Early indication is that it's going to be a great show so please program your TIVOs!  Look forward to everyone's reaction to such a program.  Episode #1 on Dec 3 @ 8 pm on TLC will be great because the contest site get devastated by a freak hailstrom around 2 am.  Going to be exciting to watch I've been told even though none of the teams on the show have seen it.  Look for the 15-sec promos currently airing on TLC in the evening.
Q-on,
Harry


----------



## alx (Nov 16, 2009)

They were filming at Dover,deleware comp...If you look hard you may see my sisters team..I did not compete....


----------



## cruizer (Nov 16, 2009)

Cooool! Can't wait.


----------



## harsoo (Nov 20, 2009)

Interview with John Markus the show producer and all round great guy who's got a PhB.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






http://www.patiodaddiobbq.com/2009/1...rs-on-tlc.html


----------



## harsoo (Nov 20, 2009)

More on John Markus Executive Producer (former Emmy writer on the Cosby show)

http://www.patiodaddiobbq.com/2009/1...rs-on-tlc.html


----------



## harsoo (Nov 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-md09lYk7Bw


----------

